# Habitual short riders



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Poll


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Just 3 stared a hot girl with a 5 rating 
Short and no tip 2nd time 

Prior to Covid I never saw the same person twice so you didn’t know if they tipped or not until the end of the night after you’ve given a rating


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

wallae said:


> Just 3 stared a hot girl with a 5 rating
> Short and no tip 2nd time
> 
> Prior to Covid I never saw the same person twice so you didn't know if they tipped or not until the end of the night after you've given a rating


Three star rating does not blacklist on Uber. You have to do one star.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Three star rating does not blacklist on Uber. You have to do one star.


Oh &#128169; 
Well... always next time
Thanks

but now that I think of it I don't really care if I get her again because all I take are surge

&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;

I think last time I got 8.50 for the same 3 minute ride.
And really that's what I want. 
Fast turnover 
In and out when your doing + 5


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

No 1-star ratings for short rides in the past and these days I don't mind the short ride that other ants are declining. 

Most pax are not taking a short ride because they are cheap its because they are lazy and don't want to walk. The pax have no control over what they are charged and just pay the price they see on the screen. So when all the ants in my area reject that short ride because they are holding out for bigger rides I get the ping at 3.5x or higher... that short little $4 ride is now $13-$20 and the pax is just happy that someone finally picked them up.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Lol why would you accept a short ride and then 1 star because of the short trip?


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

I use to take short rides almost daily to the local disc golf course so I could beat the crowds after work. The ride was maybe 1.25 miles or so and then I would do two rounds and walk home (5.5 miles).....so not lazy. I guess in my market drivers are smart enough to look at the ride before accepting it, I never had a ****** one star me for a short ride.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Lol why would you accept a short ride and then 1 star because of the short trip?


How do you know it's a short ride


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Lol why would you accept a short ride and then 1 star because of the short trip?


We don't get trip time or distance with the ping.



Fusion_LUser said:


> No 1-star ratings for short rides in the past and these days I don't mind the short ride that other ants are declining.
> 
> Most pax are not taking a short ride because they are cheap its because they are lazy and don't want to walk. The pax have no control over what they are charged and just pay the price they see on the screen. So when all the ants in my area reject that short ride because they are holding out for bigger rides I get the ping at 3.5x or higher... that short little $4 ride is now $13-$20 and the pax is just happy that someone finally picked them up.


People in my market do not pay surge pricing during the day. They all just take a Lyft.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> We don't get trip time or distance with the ping.
> 
> 
> People in my market do not pay surge pricing during the day. They all just take a Lyft.


Shows the power that the drivers really have if they choose to use it.
Customers tell me that you can't get a lift here in this town it says no drivers available
Drivers here refused to use them because the pay is too low


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

wallae said:


> How do you know it's a short ride





Rideshare Dude said:


> We don't get trip time or distance with the ping.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> View attachment 519496


What's the point of seeing the trip duration in advance if you have to accept it any way to maintain your acceptance rate?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Pro It’s short for prostitute


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Pre covid , 3 star on Lyft all the time. But now since they are offering 10 for 16$ then 10 for 25$. Short trips are welcomed. Sort of. 
5$ min trips still not going to make your rent.



Rideshare Dude said:


> Three star rating does not blacklist on Uber. You have to do one star.


1 star ? not on uber. You have to contact support to make that happen.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Your AR does not mean shit.
> 
> Pre covid , 3 star on Lyft all the time. But now since they are offering 10 for 16$ then 10 for 25$. Short trips are welcomed.


Gotta say I hate the idea of games

just pay me for each ride fairly
What if I get sick and can't do 10 rides or get a flat


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Your AR does not mean shit.
> 
> Pre covid , 3 star on Lyft all the time. But now since they are offering 10 for 16$ then 10 for 25$. Short trips are welcomed.
> 
> ...


Even with the ride bonus you're still making less than five dollars on the road. My greenlight hub guy verified a couple years ago that you are automatically blacklisted from any passenger you give a one star rating.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> What's the point of seeing the trip duration in advance if you have to accept it any way to maintain your acceptance rate?


You only have to maintain 85% acceptance rate to stay on pro.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> You only have to maintain 85% acceptance rate to stay on pro.


Can't do that here without taking 15-18-22 minutes away pickups 
+ No surge
No ride


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Three star rating does not blacklist on Uber. You have to do one star.


I haven't heard of this, I've had to contact Uber to get passengers blacklisted


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I just can’t drive for 60 cents a mile
Just like if some guy asked me to come clean his bathroom for five bucks an hour. No


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

wallae said:


> What if I get sick and can't do 10 rides or get a flat


That is the breaks of the game. Be more positive and that might not happen. Better that than say 50$ for 10.
.


Rideshare Dude said:


> My greenlight hub guy verified a couple years ago that you are automatically blacklisted from any passenger you give a one star rating.


Yes well they are like the IRS 9 out 10 answers are different.

I 1 stared some kids going to the mall just to see if maybe it's true. About 2 months later got them again from the Mall.

And like said b4, any request over 6-7 min away, decline.

Apparently Lyft removed getting other trip info if your AR is above 90%. So the AR does not mean shit any more.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Thank goodness I drive in nyc.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> That is the breaks of the game. Be more positive and that might not happen. Better that than say 50$ for 10.
> .
> 
> Yes well they are like the IRS 9 out 10 answers are different.
> ...


My greenlight hub guy who I know very well personally went to a top Uber developer he knows and confirms the one star blacklisting. Sometimes passengers create a new account with nobody will pick them up anymore.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

🤷‍♂️ YMWV Kind of doubt a new account was created in this case.This was real life, not what some one said.

Could it be that , that is what they are to tell the drivers. As it keeps the peace bt hub and drivers.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> &#129335;‍♂ YMWV Kind of doubt a new account was created in this case.This was real life, not what some one said.
> 
> Could it be that , that is what they are to tell the drivers. As it keeps the peace bt hub and drivers.





NicFit said:


> I haven't heard of this, I've had to contact Uber to get passengers blacklisted


I have done it with literally thousands of passengers. I don't get them again. Rarely one of them creates a new account but that is quickly remedied after one ride.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Short rides aren't necessarily bad. Toes on curb and they can be good. It's mainly bad when it is a short ride and they make you wait 4 minutes and 30 seconds to walk out the door.

Short rides are the best when you need to complete a ride bonus based on the number of rides.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I think i've said this before, i have a friend i work with at the TSA, he frequently ubers home from the airport. He keeps doing new accounts over blowing his ratings, it gets to the point where he has trouble getting a ride at all some days. Yesterday the driver who came to get him came 10 minutes from the airport. I checked the queue and there was 40+ cars queued.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Rideshare Dude said:


> blacklist on Uber. You have to do one star.


.........perhaps in your market, but not in mine...................


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .........perhaps in your market, but not in mine...................


Nationwide. Try it. Have a friend request a ride, accept, do the ride. Rate one star. Have that friend request again a few days later. See if you get the ping. It isn't rocket science.



Trafficat said:


> Short rides aren't necessarily bad. Toes on curb and they can be good. It's mainly bad when it is a short ride and they make you wait 4 minutes and 30 seconds to walk out the door.
> 
> Short rides are the best when you need to complete a ride bonus based on the number of rides.


Cool. You can have 'em.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

wallae said:


> Shows the power that the drivers really have if they choose to use it.
> Customers tell me that you can't get a lift here in this town it says no drivers available
> Drivers here refused to use them because the pay is too low


Do you blame them? Uber screws drivers over big time!
I hate short rides constantly. I had picked up a lady going 1/2 block away. She had ice cream from DQ. Stupid *****. 1 star from me. By the way, I made 2.37 for that trip and no tip! ****ING UBER!!



Rideshare Dude said:


> Nationwide. Try it. Have a friend request a ride, accept, do the ride. Rate one star. Have that friend request again a few days later. See if you get the ping. It isn't rocket science.
> 
> 
> Cool. You can have 'em.


Scumbags playing games.
Uber doesn't get rid of customers given to you, that you've given a 1 star with reason. They just keep sending them to you. Working at a casino in Scottsdale, AZ, I have had the same pax several times. She doesn't go far (2.37). but she reeks of body odors. I keep giving her a 1 star with cleanliness and nothing has happened to her account



Rideshare Dude said:


> Nationwide. Try it. Have a friend request a ride, accept, do the ride. Rate one star. Have that friend request again a few days later. See if you get the ping. It isn't rocket science.
> 
> 
> Cool. You can have 'em.


Scumbags playing games.
Uber doesn't get rid of customers given to you, that you've given a 1 star with reason. They just keep sending them to you. Working at a casino in Scottsdale, AZ, I have had the same pax several times. She doesn't go far (2.37). but she reeks of body odors. I keep giving her a 1 star with cleanliness and nothing has happened to her account. Uber charges her 6.37 for the trip and I make 2.37. BS!!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

IRME4EVER said:


> Do you blame them? Uber screws drivers over big time!
> I hate short rides constantly. I had picked up a lady going 1/2 block away. She had ice cream from DQ. Stupid B-I-T-C-H. 1 star from me. By the way, I made 2.37 for that trip and no tip! F**KING UBER!!
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I only take surge rides over 3.50

I don't worry about whether I'm tipped or not


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Nationwide. Try it.


I have had more than one passenger whom I one-starred on F*ub*a*r* a second time; one even a third. It _ain't_ "nationwide". Of course, I refused to carry them.

On Gr*yft*, the only time that I got a customer whom I had three or less starred was one who was riding with another customer on the other customer's account. I one starred her for sneak-eating. I caught her two blocks from her destination, made her put away whatever crunchy snack she was eating. I pointed out the mess that she made. I got a "so what?" attitude. I pulled up, saw her. Told the customer who had ordered the ride that she could ride but that the woman with her was not riding in my car. I ended up shuffling her.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I have done it with literally thousands of passengers. I don't get them again. Rarely one of them creates a new account but that is quickly remedied after one ride.


I so rarely see the same rider twice. Most of the time it's one or a five, I don't go I between. Wonder why they didn't do the thumbs up and down like eats, it's either a good ride/rider or a bad one


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> View attachment 519496


not all market have that option my acceptance rate are only 30% because I'm not seeing that but I wish to see my net fare and drop of location in advance


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> You only have to maintain 85% acceptance rate to stay on pro.


Lol ONLY 85%??? Thats excepting 9 out of 10 rides...like he said. Whats the advantage if you have to accept everything.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

IRME4EVER said:


> Do you blame them? Uber screws drivers over big time!
> I hate short rides constantly. I had picked up a lady going 1/2 block away. She had ice cream from DQ. Stupid @@@@@. 1 star from me. By the way, I made 2.37 for that trip and no tip! @@@@ING UBER!!


Why are you even picking these people up if you don't like the short rides?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Three star rating does not blacklist on Uber. You have to do one star.
> 3 star gives you a conversation starter for the next trip.





Rideshare Dude said:


> Nationwide. Try it. Have a friend request a ride, accept, do the ride. Rate one star. Have that friend request again a few days later. See if you get the ping. It isn't rocket science.
> 
> 
> Cool. You can have 'em.


If you try that during COVID, you need your friend to drive 15miles away before he requests you &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

It's not lazy to not want to or be able to walk a few miles. Or cheap. I don't understand the 'cheap' allegation.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> What's the point of seeing the trip duration in advance if you have to accept it any way to maintain your acceptance rate?


Are you really asking this, or being facetious?


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

The one star is fuber for sending you 20+ min drive to pick up a .07 mile rider I am sure many have seen this and gone through it.. Especially when 20 other drivers turned it down.
The fact that many drivers turned it down should have put a flag on rider only to investigate to look into why this happens.
And increase the base ride when it's because just this. Not that hard to do with todays technology and staff reach out to fix this problem.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

ohnos said:


> The one star is fuber for sending you 20+ min drive to pick up a .07 mile rider I am sure many have seen this and gone through it.. Especially when 20 other drives turned it down.
> The fact that many drivers turned it down should have put a flag on rider only to investigate to look into why this happens.
> And increase the base ride when it's because just this.


Who does that&#128514;&#128514;

I will admit I did it once... but not twice
7 minute max (unless it's a big surge) even then I'm very careful because they can cancel

The other day I was declining 11 and 12 minutes while in a surge zone. 
It's very satisfying


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

wallae said:


> Who does that&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> I will admit I did it once... but not twice
> 7 minute max (unless it's a big surge) even then I'm very careful because they can cancel
> ...


 You just admitted to doing it so it for most part has happened to almost every single driver.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

ohnos said:


> You just admitted to doing it so it for most part has happened to almost every single driver.


I've met many who keep doing it.
Then *****
That's the point


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

ohnos said:


> The one star is fuber for sending you 20+ min drive to pick up a .07 mile rider I am sure many have seen this and gone through it.. Especially when 20 other drivers turned it down.
> The fact that many drivers turned it down should have put a flag on rider only to investigate to look into why this happens.
> And increase the base ride when it's because just this. Not that hard to do with todays technology and staff reach out to fix this problem.


I live 30-45 minutes to the "busy" areas so I'll accept a premium pu ride to start each morning when the pu is on my way. Why not?

This can be a way to save a DF on Uber. Like any feature, it has bugs that will frustrate your strategy, but stay open minded.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Curious why 3 blocks are irritating, when they pay the same as 3 miles.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

2.20
2.60
Who will work for that?
Sadly some of the morons here&#128514;

Crap... even with the the surge it pisses me off


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

CJfrom619 said:


> Lol ONLY 85%??? Thats excepting 9 out of 10 rides...like he said. Whats the advantage if you have to accept everything.


I guess it applies more to people like myself. My average pings are 5 minutes away.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

What difference does it make if it's 3 blocks or 3 miles?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Floofy said:


> Curious why 3 blocks are irritating, when they pay the same as 3 miles.


I agree if Im getting a short ride then 3 blocks is what I like because your right we will get the same on a 3 mile ride.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Pre covid , 3 star on Lyft all the time. But now since they are offering 10 for 16$ then 10 for 25$. Short trips are welcomed. Sort of.
> 5$ min trips still not going to make your rent.
> 
> 
> 1 star ? not on uber. You have to contact ersupport to make that happen.


I have one starred numerous riders; in the app. At least I thought I did.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> No 1-star ratings for short rides in the past and these days I don't mind the short ride that other ants are declining.
> 
> Most pax are not taking a short ride because they are cheap its because they are lazy and don't want to walk. The pax have no control over what they are charged and just pay the price they see on the screen. So when all the ants in my area reject that short ride because they are holding out for bigger rides I get the ping at 3.5x or higher... that short little $4 ride is now $13-$20 and the pax is just happy that someone finally picked them up.


I don't feel lazy for not walking 2 miles or 4 miles. 1 mile away from home is the furthest I have walked.

I tip $2, I don't call until I am ready and standing outside, if I have food with me I don't open it in the car, etc. and so forth good manners no bad habits.

5 star rating. I guess in my market short rides are not hated so much OR they just don't fault the customer and do that.

I would imagine there are a LOT of short, non tipping rides here. We have no buses. I have never had a ride fare multiplied. There are always extra drivers around. If I choose 'wait and save' I still don't wait.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Floofy said:


> I don't feel lazy for not walking 2 miles or 4 miles. 1 mile away from home is the furthest I have walked.


I don't actually fault the pax on if they do walk or do not walk. Matter of fact in the past I would say "why drive the short distance when you can easily walk" but after taking up ride sharing I was turned away from that thought! Walking pax don't pay 

Lazy or not lately I don't mind the super short rides when the pax takes the ride at 3.5x and higher... at that point the short rides is profitable for me!


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

I used to take an Uber or Lyft to a corner store 1.5 miles away to buy a couple things including a can of food for a cat who lived there. They did not seem to care at all about the short ride. To me that is a long way to walk. I can get there fairly easily, but walking another 1.5 home is a different story, and even walking one way in over 100 degree weather? no way. Anyway, did something change on your end the past year? It was summer 1.5 years ago that no one seemed to mind these short rides or care that it was a 'frivolous' trip. They seemed to think it was pretty cute/hilarious actually. 'I have to feed this cat'. I'm used to having a car to go do frivolous things like feed stray cats whenever. :smiles:


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Lyft 3 stars = no match
Uber you have to choose the ride later and message support from there not to match.
ONE star doesn't work with Uber.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Dice Man said:


> Lyft 3 stars = no match
> Uber you have to choose the ride later and message support from there not to match.
> ONE star doesn't work with Uber.


Actually, one star does blacklist a passenger from you on Uber. My local greenlight hub manager went all the way to the top of that particular development team and got that answer. I have been doing it for at least two years now and I do not see those people again unless they create a new account. But hey, believe whatever you want to believe.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Actually, one star does blacklist a passenger from you on Uber. My local greenlight hub manager went all the way to the top of that particular development team and got that answer. I have been doing it for at least two years now and I do not see those people again unless they create a new account. But hey, believe whatever you want to believe.


It used to be that way, not anymore.
I am driving for 4 years.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Dice Man said:


> It used to be that way, not anymore.
> I am driving for 4 years.


LOL whatever.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Floofy said:


> What difference does it make if it's 3 blocks or 3 miles?


Generally, I'd prefer 3 blocks over a couple miles. There are exceptions, like Surge. If the 'sticky' is low relative to the multiplier in-effect (e.g., $1.50 when pax is paying over 2.5x), that amount will compound on a 3 mi. trip; unlikely on 3 blocks. Again, _exceptions_: Last week I had a 0.08mi. trip, 1min 28sec in duration (literally going to the apartments adjacent to PU spot). The $1 sticky turned into $5.31, making for a quick $8. She tipped $5, & thanked me for picking her up vs. cancelling. 
$13.16 easy money. &#129335;&#127995;

Also, unlike some who view everyone who requests such trips as "lazy," etc. (of course we all have our own subjective definitions) in this case, it was a petite, early-20's young lady who (understandably) did not _feel safe_ walking home at 3AM on the fringes of downtown. 
I wouldn't want my daughter walking home at that hour... if I had one.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> Generally, I'd prefer 3 blocks over a couple miles. There are exceptions, like Surge. If the 'sticky' is low relative to the multiplier in-effect (e.g., $1.50 when pax is paying over 2.5x), that amount will compound on a 3 mi. trip; unlikely on 3 blocks. Again, _exceptions_: Last week I had a 0.08mi. trip, 1min 28sec in duration (literally going to the apartments adjacent to PU spot). The $1 sticky turned into $5.31, making for a quick $8. She tipped $5, & thanked me for picking her up vs. cancelling.
> $13.16 easy money. &#129335;&#127995;
> 
> Also, unlike some who view everyone who requests such trips as "lazy," etc. (of course we all have our own subjective definitions) in this case, it was a petite, early-20's young lady who (understandably) did not _feel safe_ walking home at 3AM on the fringes of downtown.
> I wouldn't want my daughter walking home at that hour... if I had one.


1. We haven't had multiplier surge for 2 years
2. Pickups less than 8 minutes away are rare here
3. During the day there is a 99% chance you won't get a ping from inside the surge area
4. People who take short rides to/from work won't pay surge they just wait of take a Lyft.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I took a guy to the airport today (with a five dollar surge)
Said he tried for 20 minutes to get a lift no cars available.😂
That’s how to teach them!
Nobody will work here for their crappy wages.
Again with a five dollar surge you don’t care if it’s a short ride and that’s all I will take any more


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

It is definitely market dependent, but unmatching is a very useful part of my strategy. Where I drive it typically breaks down between two types: visiting tourists who are inclined to tip and commuting locals who take Uber almost every day and never tip. Taking certain riders can literally cost me money and take me away from the action on weekend nights. It's just common sense really to unmatch with one type if your goal is to maximize income.

It sucks for certain riders, sure, but blame Uber for not paying drivers enough.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> 1. We haven't had multiplier surge for 2 years
> 2. Pickups less than 8 minutes away are rare here
> 3. During the day there is a 99% chance you won't get a ping from inside the surge area
> 4. People who take short rides to/from work won't pay surge they just wait of take a Lyft.


First, for clarity, my reply was partially in reference to the quoted element (from @Floofy ). As such, I can see how some context is missed. 
Now, as for the part _quoted above_ in this reply:

1.) Surge multiplier is _always_ present on pax-side, so long as _surge is in effect_. That's _how it works. _
2.) Understandable. If I declined everything 
under 8 min away, I too would be declining some 80%+ of all trips at present. (i.e., _we share common ground_). 
3.) If that is your experience, that is your experience. I cannot argue it, nor would I want to do so. 
4.) Indeed. This is oftentimes the case, though in two of the markets I've driven, weather conditions often gave them no choice- pay or don't make it to work. &#129335;&#127995;

Of note: I am not in, nor have I ever driven in California. As such, my reference was not to surge multipliers being self-set. 
_Also: we are in agreement on seemingly far more than in disagreement, so..._ &#129300;


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Actually, one star does blacklist a passenger from you on Uber. My local greenlight hub manager went all the way to the top of that particular development team and got that answer. I have been doing it for at least two years now and I do not see those people again unless they create a new account. But hey, believe whatever you want to believe.


Now this is funny...And you witnessed each of these conversations first-hand, or did the GLH rep simply tell you what you wanted to hear until to get you to go away? Betcha you gave a 5star review when you got the GLH survey after your visit.

Dont get me wrong, the GLH is generally much more helpful than phone support. But nobody is getting to the head of any UBER development team to ask a question like that.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Poll


I used to do worse than that.

I had a gal, a waitress no less (otta know better) who would call me to her apartment. Make me wait four minutes thirty seconds, then we'd drive for six blocks to her work and she never tipped.
Day after day after day.
She was a nice lady, and we got along just fine and she had great ratings ....

I finally told her that I would not be picking her up any more. She asked why and I told her the above. I explained that I did this for a living, and the profit was my only motivation, and that she was a losing ride ... every day. I just can't afford it.

She was upset, but didn't come up with a potential solution (no tip again).
So, I sent Uber a text asking that we not be matched any more; "she is an ex-lover and it's just too awkward for both of us."

Never saw her again.
Easiest break up EVER.

I drove for about two years, and the first six months were kinda hard ... after a while I started seeing the results of 'weeding out' the undesirables; the income went up and expenses went down.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

JPaiva said:


> Now this is funny...And you witnessed each of these conversations first-hand, or did the GLH rep simply tell you what you wanted to hear until to get you to go away? Betcha you gave a 5star review when you got the GLH survey after your visit.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, the GLH is generally much more helpful than phone support. But nobody is getting to the head of any UBER development team to ask a question like that.


Ok. You know better than everyone. Without any evidence or proof. Gotcha.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

How can you retaliate for no tip, when I used to drive for Uber sometimes the passengers would add a tip in the app the next day I would get them out of nowhere occasionally


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Ok. You know better than everyone. Without any evidence or proof. Gotcha.


As a former middle manager responsible for several hundred customer service agents in a major corporation- yes, I know how things do and dont get escalated. Spend some time in a major corporation and you will understand the beaurocratic hurdles associated with getting to anyone with authority or ability to actually impact change. A GLH employee claiming that ability to skip past each of those steps sounds highly suspicious. But as mentioned before, if telling you that got you to go away..It worked.

Let me try that, I'm wrong, you're right. Now you can go away. Grab a mint on your way out. I'll send a survey about your 5 star experience.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> You have to do one star.


....ACTUALLY, you have to trade one stars and uber 'may' unmatch you.

Why drivers star on length of trip is always been a mystery to me, but then again I only hand out 5 stars (so far). Some drivers just have no tolerance and no patience to be around customers.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ....ACTUALLY, you have to trade one stars and uber 'may' unmatch you.
> 
> Why drivers star on length of trip is always been a mystery to me, but then again I only hand out 5 stars (so far). Some drivers just have no tolerance and no patience to be around customers.


I only gave out fives and ones.
I'm not qualified to judge anyone ... especially behavior.
I am about the most ill-behaved bastid (under the right circumstances) you'd ever care to meet.

If there was no syndromes on the way yer a five. 
If you ask to drive-thru, refuse to buckle up, or otherwise gain my attention - yer a one.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ....ACTUALLY, you have to trade one stars and uber 'may' unmatch you.
> 
> Why drivers star on length of trip is always been a mystery to me, but then again I only hand out 5 stars (so far). Some drivers just have no tolerance and no patience to be around customers.


It's still a mystery to me why some drivers give everyone 5 stars. I do this to make money. If someone is a habitual short rider I don't want to keep losing money on them. Do the math. 10 minutes to pickup + up to 5 minutes wait time + 5 minutes ride time = 20 minutes out of my day for $2.62 which is less than $8.00/hr before expenses. Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> It's still a mystery to me why some drivers give everyone 5 stars


ratings do not equate to earnings. I give out 5 stars because I've not had a situation where anything else was warranted. I have way way more tolerance and patients then most (who post here) I suspect I'm par with most of the driving population. With that said I only drive during the day and never at night, events etc. And all my PU's are in the burbs, which tends to have the perfect pax. Or at least no drama pax. 
Plus the rating system as-is is totally useless and really serves no use at all. Except cause drivers to bounce up and down. Wasted energy. 
And to further cause heads to explode as a pax my rating is 5! &#128580;



UberBastid said:


> I only gave out fives and ones.


that makes sense. There have been threads the rating should be simple thumbs up or down. The 5 - 1 is silly. How does not qualify the difference between a 3 and a 2? And why are 2's so elusive to get?

Now is we could just get a thumbs down reaction here; my WOW would get less usage.....


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ratings do not equate to earnings. I give out 5 stars because I've not had a situation where anything else was warranted. I have way way more tolerance and patients then most (who post here) I suspect I'm par with most of the driving population. With that said I only drive during the day and never at night, events etc. And all my PU's are in the burbs, which tends to have the perfect pax. Or at least no drama pax.
> Plus the rating system as-is is totally useless and really serves no use at all. Except cause drivers to bounce up and down. Wasted energy.
> And to further cause heads to explode as a pax my rating is 5! &#128580;
> 
> ...


Pax ratings absolutely DO equate to earnings. When I started using the 1 star rating to black list money-losing pax my earnings increased. Pax behavior rarely factors into my decision on ratings. Tell me you've never passed on a ping from a 4.3 rated pax 10 minutes away.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Pax ratings absolutely DO equate to earnings.


they don't no matter how much you wish they do. I'll leave you with that fantasy if it works for you.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

SHalester said:


> they don't no matter how much you wish they do. I'll leave you with that fantasy if it works for you.


It's reality. There are thousands of habitual short riders in this city I won't have to waste time and lose money on. It works for me but you are welcome to stay in la la land and take all those crappy rides so others can make better money.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> all those crappy rides so others can make better money


Unlike you, I don't get 'short' crappy rides in my market. And good you don't, let the other ants who are hustling get them and you are left to *<* with yourself while waiting for a ping.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Unlike you, I don't get 'short' crappy rides in my market. And good you don't, let the other ants who are hustling get them and you are left to *<* with yourself while waiting for a ping.


If your definition of "hustling" is driving 15 minutes to pick up a ride that makes you $2.62 you should've paid closer attention in math class.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> If your definition of "hustling" is driving 15 minutes to pick up a ride that makes you $2.62 you should've paid closer attention in math class.


dude: you don't read too many notes here, do you? I've never had a fare under $5 and I've never driven 15 minutes for a pu.

Try again¿


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

SHalester said:


> dude: you don't read too many notes here, do you? I've never had a fare under $5 and I've never driven 15 minutes for a pu.
> 
> Try again¿


Wouldn't happen in this market.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> If your definition of "hustling" is driving 15 minutes to pick up a ride that makes you $2.62


good grief, where did I say that? Again, you don't read much here, huh. Last thing I do when online is 'hustle'. Hustling is way way too much work. I had career; I worked hard; I'm done with that. RS; least amount of effort to suck up time and make some extra net $$. That's it. Give me a few 45+ minute airport rides and I'm done for the day.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I go 15 for a pickup all the time, but i rarely have anything under $4.20.


Fares are farther away driving taxi than they are on uberX/Lyft. Just reality.

Sure there's a lot of places i won't go that far for but most of my service area I'll go 10-15 all the time.

And my covid 19 average (with almost no airport trips) is still in the $15 range.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I go 15 for a pickup all the time, but i rarely have anything under $4.20.
> 
> Fares are farther away driving taxi than they are on uberX/Lyft. Just reality.
> 
> ...


On weekdays more than half the rides here pay less than four dollars to the driver. Just not worth it. I only do long pick ups on Uber because I can call the passenger first and see where they're going.


----------

